# Normal or Abnormal bleeding, large clots??



## xMissxZoiex

It's been 6 days since I gave birth to my son due to an incompetent cervix and the bleeding has been fairly light and mostly clot free since then.

For the past hour and a half I've had bad cramping and the bleeding is heavier and I've passed a clot the size of the palm of my hand.

I don't know if I should be concerned about it or not? It feels like a bad period, is it possible to get a period so soon after birth?


----------



## deafgal

I bled for one month straight after birth. The first week I had some clotting...but if you are over doing like walking or cleaning too much, you will see some clotting. Take it easy and see if that helps.

but calling the doc to be safe is a good idea if you are concern.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I got my self all worked up last night as it came out of the blue and frightened me. I also made the mistake of googling the symptoms and of course what came up freaked me out, I was so scared I was having secondary postpartum haemorrhaging and have to go into hospital google said SPH can end in a hysterectomy!.

Anyways I think it was just a large clot came away causing the heavier bleeding and the cramps, everything has settled down now.

I'm staying well away from google!!


----------

